#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Schlafapnoe >

## Enna

Hallo erst ein mal, 
bin hier neu im Forum und grüsse erst einmal alle andern. 
Ich habe ein Probelm mit Schlafapnoe. 
Habe über's WE ein Überwachunggeät wegen meinen "Aussetzern" zum aufzeichnen gehabt. 
Hier nun das Ergebnis:
Bei der Patientin besteht der dringende Verdacht auf eine schwere schlafbezogene Atemstörung.  
Aufzeichnung 8 Stunden
Anzahl der Apnonen 252
Davon zentral 18
Mittlere Apnoedacher (sek) 31
gesamte Apnoe / Hyopno Zeit: 2:29,58
Apnoe / Hyopone Zeit pro Stunde 18,49
längste Apnoe (min) 1:44
längste Hypopnoe (min)  2:23 
Schlafapone-Screeming:
SaO2 im Mittel 89 %, minimal 65 %, während 26 % der Zeit betrug die Sättigung <90 % Apnoe-Hyopnoe-Index 36,6/h 
Kann mir jemand sagen, in wie schlimm das ist :Huh?: ??
Ich denke Aussetzter in diese Läng ist ja nicht bestimm üblich..... :Huh?:  
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.... 
P.S. habe bereits die Uniklinik in Giessen angeschrieben wegen Schlaflabor.....

----------


## AnD73

Schau mal hier wegen deines AHI: klick. 
Er ist also schon bedenklich hoch. 
Du kannst Dir die Fakten ja auch einmal selbst vor Augen halten: 
1.) Bei einer Schlafzeit von 8 Stunden hast Du insgesamt 2 Stunden 30 Minuten keine oder nur verminderte Atemfunktionen gehabt, das ist mehr als 1/4 der Schlafzeit.
2.) Innerhalb der 8 Stunden gab es 252 vollständige Atemaussetzer (Apnoe), d.h. im Durchschnitt mehr als 30 Aussetzer pro Stunde, also fast alle 2 Minuten einen.
3.) Die längste Zeit in der vollständigen Atemaussetzer betrug 1:44 Minuten. In dieser Zeit wurde Dein Gehirn mit einer deutlich herabgesetzen Sauerstoffmenge versorgt.
4.) Die längste Zeit einer auf mindestens 50% herabgesetzen Atemfunktion (Hypopnoe) betrug 2:23 Minuten. Auch in dieser Zeit wurde Dein Gehirn nicht mit ausreichend Sauerstoff versorgt.
5.) Die Sauerstoffsättigung (SaO2) betrug im Mittel 89%, im Minimum sogar nur 65%. Normal ist ein Wert über 95%.  
Ich würde sagen (obwohl ich kein Mediziner bin): Ja, es ist schlimm. Hier muss unbedingt was gegen unternommen werden. Der Besuch des Schlaflabores ist, denke ich, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

----------


## Enna

Danke für die Info. 
Habe mich bereits im Schlaflabor angemeldet.
War gestern auch bei einem Infotag bei meiner Ärztin.
Es gibt mittlerweile auch eine sogenannte Bissschiene,
die verindert, dass der Unterkiefer wegklappt.
Diese Schiene kostet ca. 1.500 Euro und wird
nach einem Jahr, wenn der Arzt beweisen kann,
dass die Aussetzer nicht mehr da sind, von der 
Krankenkasse dann bezahlt. Also muss der
Patint erst einmal in Vorkasse treten. 
Na werde mich mal bei dem Zahnarzt anmelden
und mich informieren.....Dieser Zahnarzt hat sich
auf diese Apnoe u.a. spezialisiert, da er selber
unter den Aussetzern leidet. 
LG

----------

